# Back to the vet we go!...huh



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Back to the vet we go!!! So for those of you that have read previous posts Mac has been through the ringer with allergies. However this morning he won't get out of bed. I finally helped him to stand and he is limping. Has a hot spot between his toes on a front paw. Wouldn't walk on his own at all. Had to carry him outside. He did eat his breakfast and did his business but my wife is taking him to the vet as he felt cold.

The last few days he was drooling a bit which I know is a sign of pain but he wasn't limping at all so not sure if related to the hot spot. My guess is the hot spot is a result of hives again appearing on his feet. So not sure the diet change has rid him of the allergies. 

My wife is taking him to the vet so should know more soon. Just needed to vent as really just want this cycle of problems to end. You get a dog and what it to be a springy lovely puppy not in pain.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am SOO sorry Mac is having all this trouble!! Do keep us posted. It is a shame that he's struggling so. Dogs are such innocents and do not understand, which makes it just that much harder to deal with. Thinking of you and Mac...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Poor Mac, it must break your hearts to see him like this. I do hope your vet is able to sort the problem out soon.

Thinking of you all - best wishes.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear poor Mac is unwell, I do hope the vet can give you some answers and get him feeling better soon.

{{{hugs to you all}}}


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I too hope Mac gets better soon. Just a note about the diet, it won't improve his allergies over night. It will take a few days to a few weeks.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wishing Mac to get well soon!!!!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Mac is feeling much better. Still a slight limp but he is on a short strong course of antibiotics so hope it knocks the infected paw. 

We are off to the sea side this weekend so hope the limp goes a bit before we go and tear up West Whitterings!!!!

If nothing else getting his paw in some salt water will help I think.


----------

